# UGA/Tennessee game thread



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

UT marches downfield on opening drive but stalls. FG good.
3-0 bad guys


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

We are not playing very good right now. No focus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

UGA converts 4th and 1 on their own 30? That was a dicey call.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Way to go Penn!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Uga isn't a playoff caliber team fellers hate to tell yuns.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2014)

Think I'll just go back outside to the wood pile and keep on splittin' firewood.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Why do. I act so surprised that our secondary is terrible?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

They are embarrassing our secondary.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

That is no real feat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

10-0 Bad guys.
Worley is cutting UGA's DB's to pieces. Open receivers everywhere.
Come on, Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Why don't they just go to man coverage? That zone is getting them burnt!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

mason better throw the bomb!


T


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Most times I like Bobo.....is one of those time I don't.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

C'mon Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good stop, dawgs.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

I've stuck up for Mason for awhile saw him play in High School was very good and could make the throws. I don't know if riding the pine for so long has hurt him our what. But it's about time to see Ramsey a lot!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Settling down?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Great call!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaawwwwwwww!


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 27, 2014)

Good job Mike Bobo.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

IMPRESSIVE! Mason completed a pass on that last drive!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

These refs suck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Good stop, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

If Swann ends up getting thrown out because he got that horrible unsportsmanlike penalty, Richt should really try to make sure this crew never refs another UGA game.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> These refs suck!



Yeah, even the announcers said it should have definitely been on UT only.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Michel is special.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Mason is not, get Ramsey in there for next year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Surprise, surprise!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Tried to throw further than 5 yards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

offensive pass interference anyone?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

That should have been offensive pass interference!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes should have been how the red missed that is beyond me, three feet away from him!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Give Bauta a chance. Better thinker than either, and more athletic than both. But then again, I am not on staff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Give Bauta a chance. Better thinker than either, and more athletic than both. But then again, I am not on staff.



Would love to see Bauta! We need a spark!


----------



## K80 (Sep 27, 2014)

It's like to see another qb take some snaps.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> That should have been offensive pass interference!



We won't get a call today. Penn Wagers trained  crew. Just like that too early whistle.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

That was a fumble, the guy was still moving and fighting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Bull crap! That was a fumble!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Quick whistle!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> That should have been offensive pass interference!



Yep, the defender has just as much right to the ball as the WR and the WR grabbed Davis or he would have caught it.  UT is leading but if not for some bad calls, UGA could be leading.


----------



## K80 (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Quick whistle!



I've seen a lot of quick whistles cost ga some big plays on d this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Time for a reverse with McKenzie and Michel!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> That was a fumble, the guy was still moving and fighting.



I agree. He threw our defender to the ground and was fighting for yards. Wonder how Wagers crew would've called it had another defender not come up and knocked the ball out.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice block, Mason!!!  Haha.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Time for a reverse with McKenzie and Michel!



You don't need to. The corners are being collapsed. Up the middle is not working.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't need to. The corners are being collapsed. Up the middle is not working.



Okay, up the middle works with Chubb.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

That's close.  No way that is getting overturned.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

YES!!!!!
14-10 Good guys!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

2nd reach got in barely.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, up the middle works with Chubb.



Stick to Administrating!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Somebody go get elfiii! He's been out there at that wood pile for too long!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

No. We have scored twice while he has had a maul in his hands. Let him keep splitting wood.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> No. We have scored twice while he has had a maul in his hands. Let him keep splitting wood.



 That's cold!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Dawgs O line taking over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2014)

They are melting down over in the official game thread at vol nation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

A UT defender came in with his helmet on Gurley that last play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, sir! C'mon Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Way to go, Chubbs!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> A UT defender came in with his helmet on Gurley that last play!



They also missed Johnson pushing Gurley 5 yards out of bounds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> They are melting down over in the official game thread at vol nation.



good.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

I think Michel and Gurley are both dinged.  Hopefully they get back in.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

TN o-line is holding bigger than you know what. This group of refs are horrible!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

In other news....
Kentucky leading Vandy 17-7 2nd quarter.
Wisconsin USF tied 3-3 at halftime


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Why can't we teach our corners to jam the receiver at the line! Just cost us 6...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Run the dang bal!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

And with that... I'm tired of Mason at qb this season. Bring in Ramsey or Bauta.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 27, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> TN o-line is holding bigger than you know what. This group of refs are horrible!



I don't know how familiar you are with football, but there is always holding on the line


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

dodging bullets...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

I go out to set up the grill, and We throw a pick?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Let's Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Weeeeeeaaaaaaakkkkk!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

This why Dawg fans sometime have a problem with Bobo and his stubbornness to not stay with what's working.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

I usually defend Bobo, but why are we not running the ball now????


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> I don't know how familiar you are with football, but there is always holding on the line



Thanks for the info, but very fimiliar. When your DE pulls an inside stunt, beats the guard and he is being pulled backwards while he goes forward that is holding. Yes holding happens on every play but it has to be inside the framework of the defender, not on the back of his shoulder when he passes you.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 27, 2014)

Think y'all got too used to Dooley. Butch doing work with Freshmen. As always, Georgia is overrated and Richt is an under achiever


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

RTDB ...kind of simple really.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

So with that missed call on the fair catch then run you guys can't say anything about the refs. Goes both ways. Y'all suck and are not even a top 20 team get over it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't you have some yard work to do?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm sorry but that fair catch should have been a penalty

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Don't you have some yard work to do?



elfii might need help at the woodpile.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

They hit Barber, UGA should get the ball back.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Now that was a hold!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

I mowed this week I'm not doin it again this year haha!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> So with that missed call on the fair catch then run you guys can't say anything about the refs. Goes both ways. Y'all suck and are not even a top 20 team get over it.



Well what that does about your sorry team that UGA is going to beat them without 2 starting WR's, 2 great back's in Michel and Marshall and a bonehead for UGA calling plays?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Look at these freshman..


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

You must be in Ramhurst then; only mow once a year and that is after it stops growing. It hides the 72 Volkswagen better that way.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

UGA's got it.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Well what that does about your sorry team that UGA is going to beat them without 2 starting WR's, 2 great back's in Michel and Marshall and a bonehead for UGA calling plays?



Bad mojo calling it this early dually. Could be signature material later.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Naw I live in town lol


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bad mojo calling it this early dually. Could be signature material later.



You're the one that started saying how bad UGA was, I only pointed out UGA is short 2 great RB's and 2 very good WR's and they will still beat UT.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


>



Ahh  yeah.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

They called forward progress when UT's RB fumbled.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Mason has got to get rid of the ball or tuck it and run sooner.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You're the one that started saying how bad UGA was, I only pointed out UGA is short 2 great RB's and 2 very good WR's and they will still beat UT.



I'm just stating the obvious though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

But I dunno bout losing the qb..we shall see I guess.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Very frustrating seeing Mason refusing to pull the trigger to guys that are open.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You're the one that started saying how bad UGA was, I only pointed out UGA is short 2 great RB's and 2 very good WR's and they will still beat UT.



Not unless we start playing like we did in the second quarter....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

We are good at playing down to the level of our competition! I'm sorry, but we should be thumping these clowns! Sad I tell ya! Sad!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Very frustrating seeing Mason refusing to pull the trigger to guys that are open.



He's been picked twice, probably nervous he will throw another.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Richt needs to quit worrying about hurting Mason's feelings and put in another QB. They need to play too, bring 'em in! Mason is spaced out today!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Richt needs to quit worrying about hurting Mason's feelings and put in another QB. They need to play too, bring 'em in! Mason is spaced out today!



Yes!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good defensive series!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> He's been picked twice, probably nervous he will throw another.



Then he should be on the bench.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Good to see some Junkyard D!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> We are good at playing down to the level of our competition! I'm sorry, but we should be thumping these clowns! Sad I tell ya! Sad!



It's about to happen.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 27, 2014)

*it's all about the whistle*



lbzdually said:


> They called forward progress when UT's RB fumbled.



Y'all just got the fair catch and the grounding *****s.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Being saved by the defense right now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Being saved by the defense right now.



Now ...could you have heard yourself saying that last year?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha pass on 3rd n 4 with gurley back there. When do y'all have enough already?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Lettin em hang around wayy too long.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Uga needs a quarterback



T


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Good grief! See what I mean! We're playing to NOT lose, instead of playing to win! We've got to get after it!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Now ...could you have heard yourself saying that last year?



No!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> It's about to happen.



Nevermind, I forgot who UGA's offensive coordinator is.   3rd and 4 on UT's side of the field and you don't run Gurley twice.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Y'all just got the fair catch and the grounding *****s.



What grounding CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored?  It was the right call by the refs, even if outside the pocket, the ball still has to cross the line.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't realize  s n a f u was a bad word.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like Tennessee needs a qb too

T


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Then he should be on the bench.



I'm not gonna disagree.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Cmr channelling Steve Spurrier throwing stuff


T


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

What a DUMB penalty! Get them to 4th down and then have 12 men in the formation. Are you kidding me?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow 3 an out and negate it for an ridiculous penalty. We just keep shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Luckily our defense is playing ball right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, if we keep hitting their QB like that I'm going to have to take an Ibuprofen.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2014)

We suck

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, if we keep hitting their QB like that I'm going to have to take an Ibuprofen.



Me too that one hurt ouch!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

At least the defense is baling out right now. That shot by Carter had to hurt. But the offense HAS to score here.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Gurley! Give the ball to Gurley! Touchdown Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Booyah!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Between the tackles! Yes! 

Pretty cheap penalty there ref.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Bobo just remember he had Gurley, durrrr.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

He'll get a penalty for spiking the ball!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it really that hard to find a good quarterback?


T


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Number 3 and jameis winston have same the character..


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

I read Richt's lips when he was just talking to Gurley. He said, " Son, I love you like one of my own kids, but if you spike that ball again, I am going to put this foot in your behind". He said that for real! I read his lips! True story!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

*.*



toyota4x4h said:


> Number 3 and jameis winston have the character..



Dude...you are way off the map there Open another tab and google "Jameis Winston off field" and then do the same for Gurley. Apparently you haven read sports page  at all in the last twelve months. Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Dude...you are way off the map there Open another tab and google "Jameis Winston off field" and then do the same for Gurley. Apparently you haven read sports page  at all in the last twelve months. Dang



Don't even waste your time with that nonsense, bro! He trolling!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

I gotta say Worley impresses me. No one wanted him to play last year. This year he's hung tough and is pretty dang good!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

I take back what I said to Yota, UGA is not a good team.  Dumb penalty by Gurley spiking the ball gave UT great field position.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha!! Trololol t h u g


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Number 3 and jameis winston have same the character..



Put the meth pipe down 

T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

Gurley's penalty could be huge.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Noones as bad as Winston though but that's another thread lol!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

If Worley was in the whole game UGA would be losing. Time for a new QB who can throw.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Put the meth pipe down
> 
> T



Haha! I only sell don't use!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Sit him down!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Playing scared again! C'MON DAWGS!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Gurley on the sidelines.  Lol

T


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Bobo does not trust Mason and rightfully so, but if UGA had ran the ball more early in the game, this game might be over.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> If Worley was in the whole game UGA would be losing. Time for a new QB who can throw.


Yep

T


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

Mason has not impressed  me this game, poor decisions  being made


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

That ball should be closer to the GL.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Can you touch a punt returner if the ball is over his head?
Just asking.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Td uga!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

God loves Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

WoW!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

Ughhhhhh


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good play D!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta be the first game in year's the D was the difference


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the gift Tennessee


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you touch a punt returner if the ball is over his head?
> Just asking.



Yes he just becomes another blocker.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, I can hear Munson now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, I can hear Munson now.



Oh yeah.... He may have caused the fumble!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Hunker down you guys! I know I am asking a lot, but hunker it down one more time!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Gurley has 186?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow. Stop the2


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm 29..but I think I've aged 10 years these last two matchups between us haha!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

This is killing me. Seriously!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Recover this onside kick, Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

Let me hang around too long.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

The short pooch kick is what gave UT the short field.  morgan can kick it through the end zone, so why not do it.  Poor coaching decisions and poor QB play by UGA are what has kept UT in this game.  UT will win this game now.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is this Swann's last year? I hope so.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Run Gurley down their throat now!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Come on Gurley 200 yds.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

We really need to address the  QB position this coming week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm good with this outcome. We ain't there yet. But soon enough. And if y'all can't see it y'all drink too much coolaid. I made money on the spread though I'm good.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> We really need to address the  QB position this coming week.



Yes, please. With several receivers potentially coming back next week it would be nice to have somebody back there not afraid to sling the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

UGA will be getting all those WR's back next week, but it means nothing if you don't have a guy to throw it to them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

This was ugly. I'll take ugly wins, but this was ugly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats on the win, Dawgs.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 27, 2014)

If Worley hadn't missed most of the 2nd half, this would have been a UT win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good game dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

Good game UT. Y'all going to be good in a year or 2. Hopefully we will too!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 27, 2014)

UT gonna be a team to reckon with next year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

Tennessee fought hard.  If the ball bounces the other way a few times, they sneak out with a win.  Good game.  We are not the 12th best team in the nation.  We are barely a top 25 team.  Glad we got a win though.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 27, 2014)

Tough loss. Worley being out and that fumble with Peterman hurt our chances of a win, or at least an OT. Surely we get Florida next week


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2014)

I think we will fatracks. And hayseed good to see some ration fans on here for once lol


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate when we play tenn, every year, and not taking away from them by saying this, but they always play us like their 10ft  tall and bullet proof regardless  of the season that are having.  Good game vols


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 27, 2014)

Our top 10 recruiting class will help with depth. .


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 27, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I hate when we play tenn, every year, and not taking away from them by saying this, but they always play us like their 10ft  tall and bullet proof regardless  of the season that are having.  Good game vols


I hate when we play any of our rivals. No matter how bad they suck before our game and after they always play good for us.  Ugly win but a W is a W.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 27, 2014)

Good game dogs, good luck rest of the season.

GO VOLS!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 27, 2014)

We need more than luck unless its Andrew Luck. Time to address the QB situation now!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Good game dogs, good luck rest of the season.
> 
> GO VOLS!!



Thanks, bud. Best of luck to y'all the rest of the way too! Beat those Gamecocks for us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2014)

Take the W dawgzzz and PLEAZZZZZZZE build on it . Congratzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 27, 2014)

Tenn should've won that game. put the ball on the ground in two key situations. Aside from Gurley, UGA does not impress me.


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2014)

DaddyFatracks said:


> Tough loss. Worley being out and that fumble with Peterman hurt our chances of a win, or at least an OT. Surely we get Florida next week



You will beat Florida. Your team is much improved!


----------



## Horns (Sep 27, 2014)

Worley is a stud qb.


----------



## gin house (Sep 27, 2014)

From an outsider UGA's RB's are hands down the best unit in college football.   It's almost unfair.    Their defense isn't any good.  Justin Worley is pedestrian at best as a QB.   Jalen Hurd will be a superstar.    UT will be very good next year.   I say UGA and UT are decent at best.   As for my Gamecocks we are a dumpster fire and are horrible.   I can't watch much more.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 27, 2014)

I would take UT over the Gators. I think they are better coached. UF has better overall athletes, but Hogtown is a train wreck right now.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

You guys can rag on the offense all you want.  I choose to rag on the worse secondary in Dawg history.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

gin house said:


> From an outsider UGA's RB's are hands down the best unit in college football.   It's almost unfair.    Their defense isn't any good.  Justin Worley is pedestrian at best as a QB.   Jalen Hurd will be a superstar.    UT will be very good next year.   I say UGA and UT are decent at best.   As for my Gamecocks we are a dumpster fire and are horrible.   I can't watch much more.



A dumpster fire 


T


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2014)

Our Dawgs have major issues gentlemen. When we see the likes of QBs like Mauk and Hill we are in deep trouble. Also, Mason is going to have to step up and play like he claims he can. I think Richt need to start Ramsey next game just to rattle Masons' cage.


----------



## tcward (Sep 27, 2014)

Horns said:


> Worley is a stud qb.



This^......wish we had him!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Somebody go get elfiii! He's been out there at that wood pile for too long!





MCBUCK said:


> No. We have scored twice while he has had a maul in his hands. Let him keep splitting wood.



I came back inside just before half time.

It was another typical Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde game with both the O & D playing tag team on who was which.

Our defense has improved moderately but not nearly enough. Our QB plays like the 5th year Sophomore he is which makes us a one dimensional offense. He can hand off, pitch, toss and sometimes scramble but he can't throw and he's colorblind because he cant see the defensive players on the field. 2 picks and no passing TD's says it all.

Worley is a hoss. The Vols will be bad news next year.

A W is a W but I don't like our chances against the road hogs.

This game was totally pschizo. We're lucky we won.

Yeah, yeah, we get Mitchell back next week but what good does that do when you have QB problems?

Go Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Think ut came closer to beating us last year than this. They are a long way from being back. We are a long way from being back too.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't like Mason at quarterback and I'm really hoping he isn't actually the best quarterback on the team. If he is, next year is not looking too good since Gurley will be gone.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Is it really that hard to recruit a top notch qb to a top 25 team?


T


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Is it really that hard to recruit a top notch qb to a top 25 team?
> 
> 
> T



Not when you get other team's rejects.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Not when you get other team's rejects.



ramsey and Park are not other teams rejects.  Just about every major school wanted them.  Problem is that Richt and Bobo want to go with what they know, the 5th year senior, instead of a more talented young guy.  Ramsey and Park both have cannons and Bauta can be a guy to make teams defend the whole field with his running ability.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

tcward said:


> Our Dawgs have major issues gentlemen. When we see the likes of QBs like Mauk and Hill we are in deep trouble. Also, Mason is going to have to step up and play like he claims he can. I think Richt need to start Ramsey next game just to rattle Masons' cage.



He will not play bad against us, but tonight Mauk looks like Mason


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol Mauk took out Steve spurrier

T


----------



## gin house (Sep 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> ramsey and Park are not other teams rejects.  Just about every major school wanted them.  Problem is that Richt and Bobo want to go with what they know, the 5th year senior, instead of a more talented young guy.  Ramsey and Park both have cannons and Bauta can be a guy to make teams defend the whole field with his running ability.



Neither in state school wanted Park.  He didn't have an offer from Clemson or USC that I recall.   I doubt he takes a snap for UGA.   He's not that good.   UGA always has excellent QB's.   Surely someone will step up.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Is it really that hard to recruit a top notch qb to a top 25 team?
> 
> 
> T



It is that hard.  Look at Auburn for example.  They can't get a decent QB out of high school.  They have to wait for them to get kicked off another team before they even have a shot at a "top notch QB."


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> It is that hard.  Look at Auburn for example.  They can't get a decent QB out of high school.  They have to wait for them to get kicked off another team before they even have a shot at a "top notch QB."






At least he can throw the bomb early as can Jeremy Johnson 



T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> At least he can throw the bomb early as can Jeremy Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> T



He can.  He's arguably the best QB in the conference, but AU didn't recruit him out of high school.  I wish he was still playing DB for us.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 27, 2014)

gin house said:


> Neither in state school wanted Park.  He didn't have an offer from Clemson or USC that I recall.   I doubt he takes a snap for UGA.   He's not that good.   UGA always has excellent QB's.   Surely someone will step up.



I didn't understand  why he didn't have an instate offer wasn't the kid in the elite 11?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm serious you are in georgia and can find running backs galore but no workhorse quarterback?

Or maybe they just relied on Aaron murray too much 


One would note auburn plays their backup qb fairly regular


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 27, 2014)

Go Mizzu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 27, 2014)

*Sorry but I have to disagree with you*



KyDawg said:


> Think ut came closer to beating us last year than this. They are a long way from being back. We are a long way from being back too.



The vols are young but there's a night and day difference compared to last year. We are three offensive linemen away from being formidable again. We were a couple of plays away from beating you in your own house. A long way from being back? This ain't Dooley' s team.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't buy the Sgt Carter Kool-Aid. Yes you played Georgia close, but we have by far the worst secondary in the SEC, we got beat by a below average SC team, and we were missing our best three receiver's. Time will tell and although I believe he is better than Dooley, he is no Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2014)

well,,,, we got the w..... UGA is exposed and this season could get very ugly! We could lose to Mizzou, Arky, Auburn, and UF. Gentlemen, I dont think Mason can get it done whoever he has to throw it to. He showed that yesterday. I'm not worried about the D even though they suck as bad as Granthams and Willies. Pruitt inherited a mess and then got rid of a few cancers on the back end so hats off to Mr Pruitt! UT wil be a handful next year and will beat a couple of teams their not supposed to this year. Butch is intense but he looks like a cry baby..... Either way I can honestly say my expectations were low going into this year so I'm not disapointed but look forward to watching the D grow under Pruitt over the next few years. Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> well,,,, we got the w..... UGA is exposed and this season could get very ugly! We could lose to Mizzou, Arky, Auburn, and UF. Gentlemen, I dont think Mason can get it done whoever he has to throw it to. He showed that yesterday. I'm not worried about the D even though they suck as bad as Granthams and Willies. Pruitt inherited a mess and then got rid of a few cancers on the back end so hats off to Mr Pruitt! UT wil be a handful next year and will beat a couple of teams their not supposed to this year. Butch is intense but he looks like a cry baby..... Either way I can honestly say my expectations were low going into this year so I'm not disapointed but look forward to watching the D grow under Pruitt over the next few years. Go Dawgs!



agree with your assessment, but I am thinking the Vols are a little better than we think. Despite our numerous problems on D, our QB play is way below par. Time to rotate both backups in there. 2 pics and a fumble is bad enough, but he throws a avg. ball overall, imo.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 28, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> ramsey and Park are not other teams rejects.  Just about every major school wanted them.  Problem is that Richt and Bobo want to go with what they know, the 5th year senior, instead of a more talented young guy.  Ramsey and Park both have cannons and Bauta can be a guy to make teams defend the whole field with his running ability.



I was referring to Nick Marshall and cam newton. I'd love to see somebody other than mason get some starts this season.


----------

